# What Jars did you open today?



## PixieLou

In the spirit of the "What did you can today?" thread, I thought it might be nice to have a thread where we can all tell how we use the food that we put up. I know I see lots of recipes that sound intriguing, but then wonder - how in the heck would I ever use that? So hoping this thread can inspire all of us.

Yesterday I used a jar of mint jelly as a sugar replacement in my chocolate bread. So I ended up with chocolate mint bread.

I used a quart of sliced peaches and made a rhubarb-peach custard.

Any other inspirations? What jars did you open today?


----------



## coalroadcabin

Well, last night I wanted something 'sweet' so I opened a pint of the spirited peaches I made.........oh, wow. :icecream: I ate the entire jar and then added ice to the jar and drank the juice! I made a pig out of myself - but at least my sweet tooth was satisfied!


----------



## Gladrags

Last year's tomato jam.  Maybe it's not so great with peanut butter, but it's good with anything else.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Other than cherry sauce and blueberry sauce I've not opened any. I feel like such a squirrel! And I really want to try my potatoes but I've still got fresh yet to can. Doesn't make sense, other than a friend wants to know if they are any good when canned. 

This is a great thread!


----------



## Txsteader

As a matter of fact, I just open a jar of ground beef and a jar of spaghetti sauce for lunch.


----------



## jbowyer01

Last night I opened a jar of applesauce for applesauce cake.


----------



## mare

i've only eaten two jars of peaches that didnt seal. i'm a *squirrel* too .


----------



## plath

I used most of a jar of mustard last night to make salad dressing for wheat berry salad, and to dip the chicken in before breading it. I also had some elderberry jelly on toast this morning.
To be fair though, I didn't open them, they were only half filled jars when I canned the rest. I'm definitely a squirrel, too, and haven't opened anything I've canned this year except a jar of grape jelly. I'm almost finished with last year's pickles though, so will have to open some soon.


----------



## JulieBaby

My husband and I lead a home group that meets at our house for dinner and prayer twice a month. I usually provide the main dish, but this week another lady brought her mac & cheese, so I made stewed tomatoes in the crockpot out of three quarts of tomatoes from last year. We had a green salad and I opened some applesauce from last year, too. We also had a birthday cake for one of the guys.

With the leftover stewed tomatoes, I made a casserole with basmati rice and cheese. That was our dinner last night.


----------



## Vickie44

My daughter asked for jelly so I pulled out a jar of Mulberry and in doing so noticed it was very sloshy. I gave her strawberry and had mulberry syrup on some ice cream ! Guess I need to re label, wonder what happened ( tasted great )


----------



## Gladrags

I'm hankering for some peach salsa tonight on my grilled chicken.


----------



## GrannyG

I opened a jar of homemade plum jam this morning...we ate it with biscuits, ham steaks,eggs, and blueberry yogurt.


----------



## kabri

I opened a pint of dilly beans and a quart of dill pickles for folks at my office today. They are from last year and since we've put up plenty more this year, I guess it's ok to start eating last year's canned goods (major squirrel here!)


----------



## thequeensblessing

I opened a jar of peach jam for breakfast with our biscuits. I also opened a jar of tomatoes to use in the salmon patties we had for dinner, as well as canned chard from last year. It was all good!
I used to be a squirrel too, but now, we've finally gotten to where we're still eating last year's stuff so all of this year's product gets held for the following year.


----------



## beaglebiz

Queensblessing, how is canned chard?? never even thought to can it.

Im a squirrel too...we eat fresh all summer while its available. I cant see opening peaches up when I still have some fresh..same with tomatoes. For jam/jelly/syrup we have been using the not quite complete jars from my canning.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Y'all inspired me. I opened a can of chicken stock for chicken and dumplings for dinner and some cherry butter for bread and cheese (my afternoon snack). Then I made up for it by filling the dehydrator with tomatoes and the stock pot with a chicken carcass.


----------



## D Lynn

We just polished off two opened jars of cranberry jelly/sauce. One my Mom made and one my Hubby made. We were having a Pre-Thanksgiving, Thanksgiving --- Relatives were in town visiting and others were going out of town to work = good reason to roast a turkey!!!! :thumb:


----------



## 7thswan

Golden Rasberry jam for PB&J and Grape juice.


----------



## jmtinmi

I've had a LOT of jars opened in the past 10 days. We've had a house guest that was severely limited with her diet due to allergies and gluten issues. She loved my home canned pantry and at least 2-3 jars were opened a day!! She really enjoyed the B/S chicken breast and the canned beef! 

I encouraged her to think about canning for herself (21 yo) and proceeded to help her can up a nice beef/veg soup. She was thrilled to know that she had 8 pints of soup for her use with practically the same prep time as one meal. Since her diet is so restricted, she has to cook a lot for herself and it gets really old. She was sent home with the jars and rings to reuse and a good lesson in using a pressure canner. I even gave her a canning funnel and some jar tongs.

It was really wonderful to know that home canned was best! Now to get busy and refill those jars!


----------



## suitcase_sally

As for canned chard, I love it. I have canned 24 pints so far this year and DH asked me to do some more. He takes my canned goods to deer camp and one of his buddies always asks whether he has any chard. (His wife doesn't do a garden or can). The consistancy is like any canned green - spinach, mustard, or turnip. Canning greens is also alot of work. I use a 30 gallon kitchen trash can (clean, just used for the garden) of washed and trimmed chard to get about 8-10 pints of chard. You can also can the stems. I cut them to jar length, pack them tight lengthwise and process. It's kind of a two-crop vegetable. When I open the jars of stems, I just put them in a small casserole (sp) dish and dot with butter and pop in the oven while the roast or chicken is cooking. You can fix the fresh chard stems this way also. Don't add any water to the dish, just butter.

I opened some peruvian sauce to mix in with stir fried venison tips and noodles. Absolutely great!


----------



## dinytcb

I didn't open them today, but in the fridge are blueberry and strawberry jams. I goofed on the strawberry, it isn't very thick, but it it is so good on yellow cake and ice cream!


----------



## plath

I'm opening a jar of salsa today.


----------



## DW

jar of tomatoes for chilli and had to taste the peach jelly...good stuff!!!


----------



## Gladrags

jmtinmi said:


> \I encouraged her to think about canning for herself (21 yo) and proceeded to help her can up a nice beef/veg soup. She was thrilled to know that she had 8 pints of soup for her use with practically the same prep time as one meal. Since her diet is so restricted, she has to cook a lot for herself and it gets really old. She was sent home with the jars and rings to reuse and a good lesson in using a pressure canner. I even gave her a canning funnel and some jar tongs.


Kudos to you for passing on your passion, and good for her for taking an interest in wholesome, home-canned food.


----------



## bluebird2o2

I opened a jar of apple butter yesterday and ate in on toast for breakfast and as a snack.


----------



## rdhdstpchild

mmmm... spiced applesauce! Yummy yummy


----------



## cheryl-tx

Yesterday I opened applesauce and orange jelly for muffins and cookies. Also opened apple butter and watermelon jelly for toast/sandwiches. Trying to use up my jelly, it's all approaching one year and darkening. Have lots of frozen fruit ready for new batches but will wait till the rest is finished, about 5 more jars left to consume.


----------



## Riverdale

Pickled chicken gizzards,opened today.

MMMMMMMMMM!

Maybe a jar of dill pickles this afternoon.


----------



## Kmac15

Opened up Collards to go with my pinto beans YUM

Does opening up a new jar of honey count?


----------



## PixieLou

I had some girlfriends over today. Since I've canned 3 different recipes of peach salsa, I opened a jar of each and we had a side by side taste comparison.


----------



## breestephens

Apple pie jam on toast for breakfast and canned chicken for quesidas for dinner.


----------



## PixieLou

We opened a jar of pink lady apples and added them to our waffle batter for apple waffles. Then opened a jar of peach syrup to put on top.


----------



## Marilyn

Opened a jar of tomato soup for lunch, but I guess that doesn't really count since it was a seal failure in the first place. Then I opened two pints of garlic basil tomato sauce to use in lasagna for a friend that had a death in the family.

You guys can some really neat stuff!


----------



## beaglebiz

Marilytn, what was your tomato soup recipe?? I(d love to know


----------



## mare

i finished off the first batch of dehydrated pineapple--but its ok cuz i am making more tonight. i know its not canned but i do seal it with my foodsaver in jars


----------



## PixieLou

Opened up a jar of crushed tomatoes to make a veggie soup. One of those basic throw the leftovers in the pot type of soup. DH loved it - wants me to make it again.


----------



## 7thswan

PixieLou said:


> Opened up a jar of crushed tomatoes to make a veggie soup. One of those basic throw the leftovers in the pot type of soup. DH loved it - wants me to make it again.


Sounds good, my dh won't eat soup in the summer.


----------



## PixieLou

7thswan said:


> Sounds good, my dh won't eat soup in the summer.


Mine will - only if I serve it with Tomato Sandwiches on homemade bread. Fortuneately I have a Zojirushi to get me thru the summer.


----------



## Turkeyfether

Grape juice ,black bean soup for lunch & pineapple for desert; Tomato sauce for spaghetti for supper. >


----------



## bluebird2o2

I opened a pint jar of fried apples.they were delicious.also one jar of peach raspberry jam.


----------



## PixieLou

What are fried apples? I'll getting my bushel of apples soon.


----------



## PixieLou

Marinara Sauce for lasagna.

Yesterday I took DD to a class to learn how to make homemade mozzarella. We came home with 7 fresh mozzarella balls. So we made up some homemade pasta sheets, opened a couple jars of homemade marinara, picked some fresh basil from the garden - and 100% homemade lasagna.


----------



## Terri

I sprinkled dried peppers and tomatos into the lasagna. They sort of vanished but that is OK!


----------



## Falls-Acre

I opened a jar of red beet eggs today.  Love them as is, but they also make an interesting... and unique... egg salad!


----------



## judylou

Last night's supper was a jar of heated stewed tomatoes with chunks of toasted parmesan cheese bread added along with a casserole of baked mac n' cheese, a jar of canned hamburger and frozen peas added to it.



> What are fried apples?


It is a wonderful and easy side dish to have with pork or ham or just about anything. Sliced (no need to peel if using fresh) apples lightly browned in butter or margarine in a skillet just until fork tender. Sprinkle with cinnamon if desired and if using as a dessert just sprinkle with a bit of brown sugar too. Here is one recipe for them aka Skillet Apples http://southernfood.about.com/od/apples/r/bl21023a.htm


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Strawberries and a jar of "end of garden surprise" soup mix.


----------



## Evons hubby

I havent opened any jars yet today, but I plan to open a jar of tomatoes for my baked chicken/rice recipe this evening.


----------



## SueMc

I opened a jar of pineapple jam today, and "Christmas" pickles and applesauce yesterday.


----------



## barefooted

Peach preserves for toast, mexican seasoned tomatoes for chili, salsa for chips and the Packer game.


----------



## tinknocker66

Apple pie jam. Mmm Mmm Good


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I have not opened them just yet... But, today will be green beans and carrots to go with lunch and dinner.


----------



## Our Little Farm

Yesterday evening I opened two jars of spaghetti sauce and one of tomatoes. Made a baked pasta casserole and have plenty left for tonight.


----------



## Marsha

Yesterday, we used two jars of my spaghetti sauce for our Sunday dinner...it sure was good spaghetti!


----------



## margo

Opened a jar of canned ham with broth, added to med cabbage chunked up. Add half an onion and a bit of pepper to season. Bring to boil then simmer. A good belly-warmer for this cold snap we're having. Oh, did add some leftover frozen ham broth I'd been saving.
Margo


----------



## fetch33

Finishing off a jar of pickled beets. I think they just get better with a little age!


----------



## Horseyrider

Yesterday, a jar of peaches and three jars of applesauce. My elder grandson discovered applesauce heated up with whipped cream on top. The kid has to be absolutely _stuffed._


----------



## elinor

Well, last night I opened up a jar of spicy pickled beets (and almost ate the whole pint jar!!!,...soooo good) and this morning, wineberry/raspberry jelly for my pb&j sandwich for lunch.

elinor


----------



## Marsha

I am making some venison stew for dinner tonight, and, this is what I will be using from our freezer...venison & corn, from our canning shelves...green beans & carrots, and, from the cellar...potatoes.


----------



## PixieLou

Making enchiladas for dinner. Using a jar of zucchini-corn salsa and a jar of marinara for the sauce. Home canned corn and blackbeans, plus home grown and frozen spinach for the fillilng. Just have to use boughten tortillas and cheese.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Well hubby wanted a pot of blackeyes and corn bread....... we had the carrots and green beans for lunch.. The blackeyes for dinner.


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Last night I opened up a jar of split pea soup for dinner. This morning opened a jar of strawberry juice and a jar of peaches. Added them to the blender with a banana and some homemeade yogurt for a wonderful smoothie.


----------



## judylou

Tonight is brats on the grill and potatoes and green beans (both canned) brushed with olive oil and garlic and oven roasted.


----------



## Marilyn

A pt each of corn, black beans and kidney beans to dress up the taco salad I had for lunch. This evening I'm going to open a qt of V7 juice and heat up a cup to make a little computer time even more enjoyable.


----------



## luv2farm

yesterday, opened a half gallon of "mixed beans", a pint of corn, a qt of tomatoes to make taco soup. Mixed it with some scrambled out hamburger (from our own beef) and supper was great!! You know......this has me thinking........It seems that every day or two I'm carrying emptied jars out to the porch. I'd like to keep a list of what I use the most and perhaps reflect on the list as I begin canning next summer. Might do that......if I can find time


----------



## PixieLou

luv2farm said:


> I'd like to keep a list of what I use the most and perhaps reflect on the list as I begin canning next summer. Might do that......if I can find time


I *finally* kept a canning log last year. How many jars of everything I put up, which recipes I followed, how many jars I got out of a bushel of tomatoes, etc. Granted I don't have the best labeling system in the pantry so I'm not exactlly sure of my inventory, but I have made notes that I already ran out of Annies Salsa, diced pears, and blackberry jelly. So next summer I can look back on the log, and guestimate how much more of each to make.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Opened chick peas for hummus for lunch. Otherwise, I've been too busy filling jars to open any, lol.


----------



## shannsmom

blueberry syrup for the homemade waffles we had for breakfast..YUM!!!


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Last night was a jar of mexican spiced tomatos, combined with a jar of pork. A jar of pinto beans to make refried beans, all for a taco salad. Later was a jar of blackberry sauce to put over the vanilla ice cream.


----------



## margo

Today, in honor of the rainy, soon to be icy weather????, I opened canned beef chunks, tomato sauce and chunks, and green beans to add to veggie soup. Stay safe this week, folks.
Margo


----------



## Gladrags

Apple butter on waffles ... yum!


----------



## luv2farm

Last night

a pint of refried beans, a pint of salsa, a quart of mixed (dried, then canned) beans, a pint of corn. All layered with tortillas, cheese, venison/beef taco-seasoned meat mixture. Add lettuce and tomatoe, after baking, and you have taco casserole, or something close. Anyway.....they ate it!


----------



## Terri

Bean and barley soup.

I have no pressure canner and so I froze it in a canning jar a while back, and I put a lid on it. It made a nice hot lunch when eaten with hot bread and butter.

Soup is great during a blizzard!


----------



## Nathan

Ive been going through about 5 jars a week,I use tomatoe products the most,while I do can other vegetables and meats.I love homecanned tomatoes,which is what got me into learning how to can


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Peach Syrup.
MMMMMMM it was a bit of summer on my waffles!!


----------



## Charly

A quart of turkey and pint of carrots to make a potpie.


----------



## Phantomfyre

I had cream of cauliflower soup for lunch. (Not a jar - it was frozen.)

And tonight DH used some frozen tomato-veggie sauce (his creation from last summer - not sure what all he put in it, which is why we didn't can it) and some onions and garlic from the garden, with a little lemon and sour cream to make a sauce/topping for baked ocean perch. It was To Die For.


----------



## Dollarstretcher

I opened apple butter today


----------



## 3ravens

A jar of ginger pears for dessert. They are GONE!!


----------



## dinytcb

I opened 5 quarts of green beans yesterday for a funeral dinner, but then couldn't get them there because of the weather. We parked the cars out on the street so if the tree next to the driveway fell we would still have cars (we got ice) so now their frozen in. We will be eating alot of green beans the rest of the week.


----------



## 7thswan

9 quarts of plums for leather. 1 jar burger for nachos, 1 jar salsa.


----------



## Patches

Hey, I love this thread!! I actually just now found it. 
Yesterday I opened a pint of turkey for turkey and noodles. Today, I opened pizza sauce for lunch, grape juice, cherry juice, and took a quart of peach pie fillling from the freezer for peach pie. Gonna get a jar of bread and butter pickles for snacking later in the day. I always have a jar of jelly opened in the fridge. Lots of my homegrowns go in the freezer also.


----------



## emma's sheep

I am opening up a jar of mustard pickles and one of beets for supper tonight. This is my third jar of beets this week we have eaten. Tomorrow I will open a new jar of apple jelly. I am doing a pantry challenge to see how few groceries I have to buy and it is saving me lots. I have so much food in jars and freezers and vegetables stored that I am only using that and have had to get very little. If something is on sale I just tell myself it will be on sale again and do I really need it. This is my second month of doing it. It makes me a lot more creative and I plan ahead more. Emma


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Quarts of beef chunk, carrots and potatoes. Heated it all together and put over brown rice YUM!


----------



## Lucy

I am putting beets on our salads tonight. Sure make life easier to have things like this to open up for dinner.


----------



## Horseyrider

Aubergine pickles and montmorency cherries. Not together, of course.


----------



## fetch33

Last night I opened 2 pints of pork and made bbq'd pork sandwiches. Today I am opening a quart of either turkey or chicken and making a big pot of dumplings.


----------



## Gladrags

Made a snowy-day beef stew last night using canned tomatoes. Which are almost gone! Oh, noooooooo ... Gotta plant more tomatoes next season, I guess.


----------



## michiganfarmer

opened some dill pickles. I must have done somethign wrong because they werent very dilly. Very flat tasting


----------



## PixieLou

We had a jar dinner last night. A jar of my Aloo Mutter Soup. A jar of chicken made into chicken salad sandwiches (on homemade bread). Home canned relish in the chicken salad. A green salad with some home canned kidney beans, dilly beans and pickled mushrooms. Who knew how delightful a soup and sandwich dinner could be.


----------



## Terri

2 days ago I opened a jar of dried apples. These are the same apples that, last fall, the kids said that they liked but nobody ate more than one piece. They just ate 1/3 of the jar!

I expect it makes a difference when there are no garden tomatos and such to eat instead! The supermarket stuff never tastes really fresh, so now they are eating the dried apples!

Which is good, as I have 6 quarts of them and these apples do not taste good when cooked!


----------



## Vickie44

I used tomatoes in a sauce and mmmm Apple Butter on some wheat bread I made ~ Vickie


----------



## hurryiml8

I opened a jar of chicken broth to flavor-up some mashed potatoes. mmmmm.
Karen


----------



## obleo+6

Put up some quiche in 06 in pint wide mouth jars...sliced into rounds and fried them up with some cheese melted on the top and put on english muffins for breakfast...yum, yum and yum


----------



## Our Little Farm

Opened another maple syrup quart today. beautiful tasting amber nectar! Boys love it on pancakes.

Sap is running now, which is good as we only have a couple of jars left.


----------



## shar

Today was refill the frig day, a quart of cranberry grape juice, quart of peaches,quart of pears, pint of salsa, pint of raspberry jam, quart of tomato juice. Also brought up a quart of beef chunks, we are having them over noodles for dinner tonight.


----------



## lovinthislife

last night we had fried potatoes from a quart jar of dried potatoes that I put up last fall. We also had 1 pint of my applesauce from last fall too.


----------



## MoGrrrl

This weekend we opened up some apple butter and orange marmalade. I've been eating lots of toast.


----------



## 7thswan

Last night-chicken for chicken tacoes. already had salsa in the fridge.


----------



## Solarmom

last night was 1qt and 1 pt of canned chicken breast, 1 pint of chicken stock and turkey stock- made the most delicious chicken and dumplings! with the leftovers I am having yummy creamy chicken soup with fresh baby spinach swirled in....


----------



## MoGrrrl

Made deviled eggs, and needed to open up some *green tomato sweet relish*.


----------



## PixieLou

Mixed up some of my *peach pineapple ginger jam* with some red russian dressing and a package of lipton onion soup mix. It is now in my crock pot over some boneless pork chops.


----------



## mare

opened up a jar of chicken that i canned without adding water to, i will probably do my chicken this way all the time it was awesome, i thought it had better flavor than the jars i have done with water added.


----------



## kenworth

Plum jam this am, then great northern bean/carrot/onion/ham soup for supper.

I got an email about preserving eggs today. I forgot what the solution is called but I would like to try it because the girls have started laying again


----------



## beaglebiz

I opened up a half gallon of tomato juice today for breakfast, yesterday was petite diced tomatoes from our pizza fresca, and pizza sauce for the boy's pizza.
I brought up a jar of peaches to have with vanilla ice cream as a treat for later. 

Peaches and ice cream reminds me of my childhood. we have several peach trees...in season, we ate peaches with everything...peaches with cereal, peach pie, or even a bowl of sliced peaches for a snack or breakfast. Mom and Grandma canned zillions odf quarts and made jam. the peaches were not the prettiest, but biy were they nawesome. There was always a huge comtainer in the fridge of sliced peaches for snacking on.


----------



## beaglebiz

PixieLou said:


> Mixed up some of my *peach pineapple ginger jam* with some red russian dressing and a package of lipton onion soup mix. It is now in my crock pot over some boneless pork chops.


would you share the jam recipe?? sounds awesome


----------



## tinknocker66

1qt chicken soup.needed more vegees though.(note for next time)


----------



## cc

Some tomatoes and red peppers to add to left over pot roast to make soup. Cleaned out the fridge and used all the veggies that I had in there and my "soup jar" that I keep in the freezer. The soup jar, for those of you who don't know, is a jar you keep in the freezer and any left over veggies get tossed in there. Doesn't matter what it is, once it goes into a pot of soup it is good!


----------



## PixieLou

Peach Pineapple Ginger Jam - I used the recipe for peach jam from the box of pectin. I just added a can of crushed pineapple (in juice), and took about 1" of fresh ginger which I grated and than added. I did not increase the sugar at all (since I routinely decrease my sugar by 20 percent)


----------



## C. Marie

Just opened a jar of green tomato salsa to serve on quesadillas. Yummy!


----------



## kenworth

> obleo+6
> 
> 
> Put up some quiche in 06 in pint wide mouth jars...


Do you have the recipe posted somewhere? This sounds interesting :stirpot:

Pint and a half jar of beef opened for beef & noodles along with a pint of sweet corn. Yumm Yumm!


----------



## beaglebiz

Our Little Farm said:


> Opened another maple syrup quart today. beautiful tasting amber nectar! Boys love it on pancakes.
> 
> Sap is running now, which is good as we only have a couple of jars left.


isnt that the best?. My favorite is maple syrup on home made scrapple (you can make it out of ground pork if you dont like heart and liver), pan fryed till crsp, with maple syrup poured over....


----------



## jkhs

Just opened a jar of 2006 Applesauce. It had gotten shoved into the far back corner of the pantry. I wish I would have kept better records back then of what types of apples I used-it's the best batch I ever canned.


----------



## SueMc

C. Marie said:


> Just opened a jar of green tomato salsa to serve on quesadillas. Yummy!


A pint of chicken breast meat to make quesadillas!
I love having canned chicken available.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Opened a half-pint of oyster mushrooms, Italian tomatoes, tomato sauce and chicken stock for a fish soup I'm making.


----------



## PixieLou

suitcase_sally said:


> Opened a half-pint of oyster mushrooms, Italian tomatoes, tomato sauce and chicken stock for a fish soup I'm making.


Yum. What time is dinner?


----------



## Ms.Lilly

Opened a jar of pintos to make refried beans and a jar of salsa verde. We had veggie nachos for lunch.


----------



## Maresche

Our Little Farm said:


> Opened another maple syrup quart today. beautiful tasting amber nectar! Boys love it on pancakes.
> 
> Sap is running now, which is good as we only have a couple of jars left.


May I ask for the directions on how to do that? I'd love to be able to move some of our out of the fridge. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## 3ravens

A jar of raspberry jelly at breakfast, a pint of chicken broth to cook rice in at supper, and a pint of ginger pears to put over vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## nobrabbit

Opened last jar :sobf pizza sauce for Friday night pizzas.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Lunch: chick peas to make hummus
Dinner: ground beef with onions and peppers to make chili


----------



## jd2pa

Just made my first batch (of anything - I'm that new to canning!) of strawberry jam and it was good. They all seem to have a little foam at the top, so maybe didn't fill enough? My judge of 1/4 inch may not have reached? 

I have to get used to homemade & no, little or substitute sugar. I used Stevia which is a natural sugar sub but it still has that artificial sugar sub taste which I don't care for. Next time it'll be no sugar or the real thing.

But for #1 ever, not too bad.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

today, rhubarb jam. We use this alot on homemade pancakes. I also canned 7 qts of cranberry applesauce last night.


----------



## Solarmom

canned chicken breast to make chicken soup for my sick DD.
It is sooooooo goood!!!


----------



## therunbunch

Someday I hope to post on this thread! I love reading what you all are getting into!


----------



## Marilyn

jd2pa, the foam is natural, most recipes say to skim it, but it is just as tasty as the jam, so I normally leave it. Let me know what you think of making strawberry jam without sugar. I have seen sugar-free Sure-Jel, but wondered about after-taste, too.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I have never used sugar in any of my jams. I use honey. they taste fine. I have ball brand no-sugar pectin and there is no aftertaste.


----------



## joyfulheart

Am I the only person on this forum who doesn't want to open the jars?

They're so pretty. And I can some neat stuff! I love them, and don't want to open them unless it's an emergency or something. 

Hubby looks at all my jars and says that when there IS an emergency, we're gonna eat GREAT! LOL

I DO open some of them, but I just don't wanna. LOL


----------



## kenworth

Pint of ground beef to add to the quart of vegetable soup


----------



## MoGrrrl

We opened up some salsa to go with the tacos tonight. 

Yesterday I opened up the green tomato relish to mix with mayo for some tartar sauce. We are going through the green tomato relish pretty quickly - I'll definitely need to make that again this year.


----------



## farmerpat

Opened up some of the last quarts of milk I canned up late last summer. We had an orphan calf and 6 rejected piglets, and the canned milk literally saved their lives!


----------



## SueMc

farmerpat, is the canned milk just for the orphans or do you use is in your cooking/baking too?


----------



## mare

a quart of split pea soup


----------



## Maresche

A half pint of Strawberry and a half pint of Spiced Blueberry Honey Jams were opened to go over the morning pancakes.


----------



## pixieduster

Today my 5 yr old was on a pb&j kick and had me open a new apple butter and a cranberry sauce/jelly for her, different sanwhiches.  Yesterday I also printed up a spreadsheet form I made for keeping inventory of my home canned foods. This time so I wouldn't lose it I hole punched it and put it in a folder with brads with some notebook paper for notes. I am trying to keep track of how much we use of everything, especially seasonal items. Of course I have also already learned that the more we have on hand the more we use.


----------



## Mizz_Patty

I searched all over HT for a place to let someone know what jar I'm about to open. Sorry I'm adding this in a topic not posted to in a year and a half ... but it's just where it should go.

Seems I put up a quart of beef brisket chunks with spices back in August 2001. I just found it ... it's now December 2012 and I'm gonna make dinner with it! :bouncy:

If I never post again, then you'll be warned by our experience. :nono:


----------



## wannabechef

Well not tonight, but last night I opened a can of chicken...it was delicious! We made tostadas with it. I will be canning more chicken...its very easy to throw together a great meal in a few minutes.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I opened cranberry orange sauce to go with ham.


----------



## okiemomof3

i opened a quart of stew meat, a quart of potatoes, and a pint of carrots to make pot roast for a quick supper tonight!! it was soo yummy!

i also hate opening my jars, but in the last week, i have relied on them for a few dinners. last night, i opened a quart of meatballs and a quart of baked beans.


----------



## Homesteader

Last night, we tried the Pork & Beans that I canned yesterday, oh so so so good. We loved them!


----------



## Tirzah

Last night I opened some Apple Sauce to go with our Roast Pork dinner 

Note: I need to pick more apples next year


----------



## BlueberryChick

Applesauce


----------



## Glenda in MS

Last night I opened a quart of snap beans, a pint of corn, 1 pint of pickled squash, 1 quart of frozen okra and a 7 piece pack or venison back strap. I also used 1 cup stone ground cornmeal for cornbread. It was a wonderful meal all from food we put away!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I opened salsa verde and have enchiladas in the oven, this is the recipe, they are SO good. 

Rielly's favorite chicken enchiladas
8oz sharp cheddar, shredded
8oz Monterey jack, shreds
2 cups cooked chicken, chopped (2 cans or 4 breasts)
1/2 cup chopped onion
10 flour tortillas
1 cup warm chicken broth
1 can hormel turkey chili, no beans
1 can green enchilada sauce
1 packet taco seasoning

In bowl, mix cheddar cheese and half of Monterey jack with chicken, onion, and seasoning packet. Fill each tortilla with small amount of filling and roll up. Place seam side down in dish. Heat chili, enchilada sauce and broth until bubbly. Pou over tortillas. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Can serve with salsa and sour cream.

*I usually use a little more chicken than it calls for and I use whatever cheese I have on hand. Enjoy!


----------



## mekasmom

1qt chicken
1 qt carrots
1pint bananas for banana bread


----------



## danielsumner

Pint jar of tomato juice and a 1/2 pint jelly jar of peach preserves.


----------



## unregistered65598

Mizz_Patty said:


> I searched all over HT for a place to let someone know what jar I'm about to open. Sorry I'm adding this in a topic not posted to in a year and a half ... but it's just where it should go.
> 
> Seems I put up a quart of beef brisket chunks with spices back in August 2001. I just found it ... it's now December 2012 and I'm gonna make dinner with it! :bouncy:
> 
> If I never post again, then you'll be warned by our experience. :nono:


Are you still alive?


----------



## redbird

Few days ago I canned bacon, yeateday canned ground beef, and tomorrow will be canning bacon again. When the grapefruit/orange prices are good sale, will be canning these and climentines in 8 oz jar the others pint jars.
I'm always dehydrating/canning all the time.


----------



## rancher1913

Made hot fruit salad for breakfast:
1 can applesauce (HM)
1 can cherry pie filling (HM)
1 can peaches (HM)
1 can apricots (HM)
1 can pineapple (store)
1 can mandarian oranges (store)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tsp. cinnamon

Put all of it in the crockpot and heated 3 hours.

tonight:
1 jar spaghetti sauce (HM)
and 1 jar pickled beets


----------



## rancher1913

Tomato soup for lunch

Pickled banana peppers over roast for supper


Moldy (my username, not the canned goods!!)


----------



## Mizz_Patty

Yes, Merks ... we're alive and kicking! That brisket I put up more than a decade ago was awesome! I had put a twig of fresh tarragon and two serrano chilies with the cubed beef. Oh, yum. :happy: Made 4 hefty servings of glop-that-hasn't-a-name topped with gravy made from the jar juice. I feel really satisfied when I open jars of meats I've put up ... all the convenience of expensive processed stuff without the price-tag or unwanted chemicals.

I am sorry I'm slow to respond ... I have a love-hate relationship with the computer so I restrict my use (making me seem aloof and remote). I love hearing of all these foods being opened and enjoyed!


----------



## notbutanapron

I, too, love the feeling of opening a home-canned product. The satisfying pop of sealing and once again upon using make me feel like just the most brilliant little thing. "Ha ha, this was once nothing more than a few bits of meat and an ear of corn five years but thanks to my superior knowledge and frugalness, it is a free stew for dinner tonight!" And then your eyes glaze over as you realize how much money you could save if you only did this four times a week... oh, what if you could do eight? If you could save eight meals a week from food you would otherwise go away, it would be worth it, right? Oh, but there's a glut of tomatoes today. Well, even if you haven't grown them, they're cheap right now so you should just get extra anyway. After all, a can of tomatoes is so much more expensive and you JUST don't know what's in them... Next thing you know you've canned 100 jars of tomato and, really, just tomatoes got boring so you HAD to do chutney, relish, jam [because why not?] and some dried tomatoes. Because you had leftover onions, you also canned some pickled onions. Now your friends know you're canning so they bring you jars all the time and now you just have SO many you really have no excuse but to fill them up and even though you give nearly twenty percent of your cans away you still know you're saving a ton of money because, hey, if you only save four meals a week, that's still sixty dollars a week! Why, by now you're making money. Ah, the *pop* of a new jar.

Yes. Yes, I understand.


----------



## mekasmom

I cleaned out the veggie trays from Christmas today, and stuck them all in the crock pot. Then I opened qt jars of potatoes, tomatoes, gr beans, carrots, corn, hamburger, cabbage, and sw potato, to add that. So we will have 8qt or so of veggie soup by evening. I will probably end up just freezing the leftovers in qt bags instead of recanning it. I just needed to clean out the fridge.


----------



## Prov31Wife

Today I opened a pint of deer and served it over rice. Later I opened some tomato jam and had it with cream cheese on whole grain crackers. SO good.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I opened cranberry pepper jelly and green chili sauce, mixed the two and added homemade meatballs. It was yummy.


----------



## Homesteader

Mmm, thru the last couple days, cranberry juice and pork 'n beans!


----------



## Homesteader

Bumping this as I just love this thread! DH is working on peach jam this week. I also made him an apple crisp using a quart of apples from last fall/winter.


----------



## mpennington

I like this thread also  Thanks for bumping! We opened canned pintos for refried beans as a tostada base. - Marilyn's recipe. They were yummy.


----------



## katydidagain

I originally posted this in the What did you can today thread? Duh...

Was a couple of days that I found a quart of 3 year old Dilly beans while unpacking. They're crisp and yummy! My roommates were encouraged to have some. Oh, boy, have they; the jar is 1/2 empty and it was packed. They had no idea what a Dilly bean was; I have a feeling they're going to insist we put some up even if they have to buy the "stuff" to do so.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

We opened our last jar of chipotle salsa.


----------



## Vosey

Opened my first jar of canned beef last night, it was wonderful shredded in enchilada's.


----------



## mpennington

Opened pint jar of pear preserves, 3 half pints of red beans and andouille, pint of dehydrated cooked brown rice, pint of chicken broth, pint of canned black-eyed peas, half pint of dehydrated chick pea snacks and half pint of dehydrated black-eyed pea snacks. Didn't realize I had opened so many jars until I loaded the dish washer.  It's time to can more red beans.


----------



## Vosey

Garbanzo's to make hummus. I hope I have enough to last the summer, it's going to get hot soon and I won't want to can!


----------



## arnie

I had out of town "city kinfolk" visiting last week so ididnt open any new jars but my fridge is loaded with half full jars of mallases honey applebutter ,pickles .strawberry jam allthe leftovers from a week of showing off by cooking all homeraised goddies . .


----------



## mpennington

Opened a pint of sweet baked beans to go with burgers for lunch


----------



## Pony

Opened a jar of pinto beans, a jar of tomatoes, and some dehydrated onions to make some curried beans.

Yum.


----------



## Homesteader

Yesterday's breakfast, DH opened a jar of potatoes. I had cut them french fry shaped and boy did they ever taste good mixed with fresh onions and peppers from the garden!


----------



## Pony

Last night, we had ham and bean soup. Oh, yum! (but those beans were super-charged - YIKES!)

This morning, a jar of peaches in light honey syrup. Heavenly!

And now I want some taters fried in butter with peppers and onions.


----------



## mpennington

Couple days ago opened 4 pint jars of pinto beans and one of spiced pintos to make taco stack ups for DH birthday supper. Out of pintos now and used the last of my dried chili seasoning mix.


----------



## Vosey

A jar of taco meat and a jar of black beans for some yummy tacos. All heated up on the grill as it's too hot to cook inside!


----------



## Homesteader

Last night a jar of beans, added to chicken legs, a fresh potato and peppers from the garden, and a can of golden mushroom soup - crockpot dinner. Yummmy!


----------



## mpennington

3 pints of chicken stock to cook Mississippi pink-eyed peas


----------



## blynn

Yesterday we opened a pint if salsa to go with our taco salad, and a pint of vanilla pears for dessert.


----------



## Homesteader

Over the last week, Peach jam (from our tree whoo hoo!), plain tomatoes, tomato sauce (well, it was frozen), cranberry juice, cubed potatoes!


----------



## jwal10

Roasted 1/2 a rabbit in the fire pit, also an onion in butter and foil. It is in the 90's today so I opened a jar of potatoes and made potato salad, added the roasted onion and fresh refrigerator pickles....James


----------



## mpennington

jwal10 said:


> Roasted 1/2 a rabbit in the fire pit, also an onion in butter and foil. It is in the 90's today so I opened a jar of potatoes and made potato salad, added the roasted onion and fresh refrigerator pickles....James


Potato salad sounds so good. I haven't tried to can potatoes by themselves. Added some to fill up a jar of chicken breast and canned 3 quarts of vegetables (carrots, potatoes, onions and celery) left over from the stew recipe included in the All American pressure canner manual. Those both turned out well. 

I have some golden and red potatoes that I need to do something with soon. I was going to dehydrate, but will try pressure canning instead.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## jwal10

I do like to can a few new potatoes. Just to have them around for times like this. I like the Yukon Golds. Potatoes keep well so I don't can a lot of potatoes....James


----------



## doingitmyself

Today was frozen Blueberries for cereal! Honestly i open between 1 and 2 jars each and every day. I'm also counting the frozen corn, green beans, zucchini, zesty carrots and jalopinos, peaches, apples, rhubarb, pickles, pears, apple sauce, pear sauce, canned beef, chicken and beef broth, potatoes from the cellar or venison jerky. Love canning and preserving and i feel my stuff is A-1 quality. So many jams and spreads and toppings for pancakes, corn breads, ect... People always bring me mason jars they find, hoping to perhaps get on the list! 

My rule is if i give you a jar of special goodness you will not get another jar, so to keep the goodies flowing you must return the jar and ring!!! I always get em back! I'd love to make some $$$ but to be honest its just so much fun doing it all i have to give some away!!!!!:bouncy:


----------



## blynn

Last night I opened the last two jars of bruschetta to make the base of a quick pasta sauce. Usually I'd be using fresh tomatoes this time of year.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

A pint of venison and a pint of carrots. Added 2 diced potatoes and a few hand fulls of green beans......dinner for 4 with enough left over for a lunch for DH next week.


----------



## mpennington

A jar of beef broth to use as liquid to pressure cook a roast. Opened jars of dehydrated onions, celery and carrots also. Thickened the gravy with several tablespoons of ground baby lima bean flour from another jar. Then opened a jar of vanilla beans to make vanilla bean ice cream. The beans are more than a year old, but are still moist and plump. Bought them in bulk and just sealed with the food saver.


----------



## mpennington

Made hash with the left over shoulder roast. Opened another jar of beef broth for more gravy. I'm going through the broth quickly. Good thing I have 64 pounds of beef bones in DD's freezer from a grass fed beef buy. I get around a quart of broth from every pound of bones.


----------



## Jan in CO

Opened a quart of pickles for lunch sandwiches, two quarts of chili canned in 2010 and a pint of pears canned last year. Also a quart of roast beef that looked a bit dry to mix in with the dog's feed. Trying to use some every day.


----------



## prairiegirl

I used a quart of stewed tomatoes and a pint of tomato sauce. Also, opened a jar of strawberry jam and a jar of Cowboy Jalapeno peppers.


----------



## mpennington

Grand daughter stopped by. Opened a jar of dehydrated figs for her - figs are one of her favorite things.


----------



## mpennington

Quart jar of chicken legs and thighs, quart jar of onions, potatoes, celery and carrots, pint jar of chicken broth - all in a pot with several tablespoons of bean flour - quick, easy chicken pot pie using my whole grain biscuit mix as topper.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Nothing ... I'm too busy putting stuff in the jars right now! Been sampling some yummy tomato-basil sauce though!


----------



## Osiris

Munching on my bread and butter pickles as I type! 
OHHH! The tumeric! Makes me cough! So good tho!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

sweet & sour red cabbage plus cubed pork ... it's what is for dinner!


----------



## Homesteader

Last night for dinner, a jar of chicken breasts, jar of tomatoes. Added Italian seasonings, and a bit of tomato sauce (commercial sauce, need to use that all up before I use the home made stuff) and poured over tri-colored pasta. Yum!


----------



## Vosey

Last night, a quart of beef stew, 20 oz (or is it a 24 oz?) jar of potatoes, delicious easy meal.


----------



## Homesteader

Last night, made potato soup with jars of cubed potatoes. It was very good!


----------



## bluebird2o2

Applesauce and I made applesauce bread.


----------



## mpennington

Made steak and gravy today. Opened carmelized onions and some beef broth. Thickened everything with bean flour from another jar. Gravy sure was better than when I used to open cans of Campbell's soup.


----------



## Sundogg23

A quart of Smokin' Hot Crazy Garlic pickled cauliflower to go with the newest batch of vanilla bean vodka for cocktail hour with a couple "citified" friends...they think I'm a goddess now  
(But that could just be the vodka talking lol)


----------



## Vosey

Tested a quart jar of dog food (ground beef and carrots) done last winter. Dogs loved it of course!


----------



## Sundogg23

Vosey said:


> Tested a quart jar of dog food (ground beef and carrots) done last winter. Dogs loved it of course!


My dogs told me to tell you that they are jealous 
Woof


----------



## ChristieAcres

A pint of Dungeness Crab that I made into Crab Cakes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Friday night: Potatoes & sauerkraut with keilbasa
Saturday night: marinara & ground beef.


----------



## Vosey

A quart of stew mixed with a pint of potatoes. Easy peasy quick meal.


----------



## Homesteader

A pint of beef roast chunks. Made beef and broccoli with it over soba noodles. Yum!


----------



## bluebird2o2

I opened a can of tomatoes with onions and peppers too cook with my Hot sausage.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Yesterday I opened a can of tomatoes and added sugar and bread chunks as a side dish with my roast chicken.


----------



## Jeepgirl86

Two jars tomato puree for marinara, jar of ground venison and green chilies for lasagna, jar of green beans.


----------



## Vosey

A pint of beef chunks to go in beef and barley soup.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I opened 2 jars of chic peas and made falafel also had hot pepper jelly with cream cheese & crackers and chipotle salsa.


----------



## Homesteader

The second time now trying the canned beef chunks. Oh so good for dinner last night. I made enchiladas with it, also using the homemade red sauce I recently tried. Best enchies we've ever had!


----------



## Kristinemomof3

I opened a can of garbanzo beans & kidney beans and made a three bean salad. (store bought beans that I got for .25 a can, as my family doesn't like canned green beans, so I usually freeze ours.)


----------



## Ohio dreamer

This week: Chicken, carrots, apple pie filling, chili, green beans and turkey soup. This time of year I don't use them near as fast as I fill them, lol.


----------



## Vosey

Quart jar of chili and realized we only have 2 left! Have to get through all this produce and make more chili. Added 1/2 quart of kidney beans to the chili.


----------



## campfiregirl

I've been thankful for canned goods while being so busy with canning season! Being able to open up a jar of tomatoes & a jar of browned ground beef to stir in with some elbow macaroni for a quick dinner has been a life saver. Add a jar of peaches and we're eating in about 15 minutes! That's faster than lining up at the microwave with frozen dinners in our hands... and much better!

DH made some wonderful caramelized onions to top our hamburgers last weekend. He used some of my leftover Jalapeno Syrup from making candied jalapenos. Yum! I'm so glad that the person who posted that recipe online included the tip to can the leftover syrup. Next we'll try it with pulled pork. 

A few days ago, I made a quick dessert by opening some refrigerated crescent rolls and making turnovers with my Peach Pie Jam - just regular chunky peach jam that I add cinnamon to before pouring into the jars. Topped with powedered sugar icing - wow! Also used some reduced sugar strawberry rhubarb jam in some of them, and that was delicious, too.


----------



## mpennington

Opened pint each of chicken broth and beef broth to make chicken and andouille jambalaya. Opened jar of black eyed peas as well. Broth and any type of beans or peas are my favorite things to can and eat.


----------



## Homesteader

Last night, beans!


----------



## ChristieAcres

1 jar of canned Dungeness Crab to make Crab Cakes.


----------



## Vosey

Last night a quart of turkey and leeks in broth. Mixed with freshly cooked carrots and 1/2 & 1/2 and served over rice.


----------



## Nankipoo

Two nights ago, 2 qts chicken breasts, 1qt Yukon gold potatoes, 24-oz jar of carrots, added fresh onions, celery, and gravy made with chicken broth and amaranth flour to make a stew that we will finish for breakfast. For dessert, canned peaches (and whipped cream).


----------



## ChristieAcres

A jar of green beans for a quick veggie to go with our dinner.


----------



## Turkeyfether

Grape juice and vegetable beef soup >


----------



## NickieL

Just the jar I keep the bulk yeast in, in the freezer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Turkeyfether

Oh~ also Qt. of plums (YUM!!)


----------



## ChristieAcres

Not canned, but took out a package of Hood Canal Spotted Shrimp we had caught during the season. We freeze it uncooked in saltwater. I just thaw the packages and boil in the saltwater or saute' with fresh garlic.


----------



## Riverdale

This morning, a pint of blueberries for pancakes.
Later today, a pint of carrots and a quart of potatos to go with the roast.

MMMMMM!


----------



## arnie

openened up a jar of cannoned pork and made biscuits n gravy for breakfast


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Chunky apple sauce from my apple trees!!!
This was the first year the tree produced and it's YUMMY


----------



## Karenrbw

Opened a quart of potatoes and celery, and a quart of home raised ham and broth. Made a big batch of potato soup and threw in some of the last carrots from the garden. We planted white, purple, and orange carrots, so the soup was more colorful than usual.

Topped off the meal with an apple cobbler made from home canned cinnamon apples.


----------



## Homesteader

Last night, pressure cooked up some home grown whole frozen tomatoes with herbs de provence as the main spice. Then, a jar of pork chunks. Served over rice, so good!


----------



## bluebird2o2

I opened a jar of tomatoes too make cabbage patch stew with the cabbage I just picked.


----------



## Homesteader

Canned chicken and canned potatoes. Smothered the whole thing with turkey gravy and corn! Yum!


----------



## NickieL

Strawberry jam.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## campfiregirl

A pint of Chicken broth to boil my wild/brown rice mix in. Peaches for dessert.


----------



## Vosey

A quart of turkey stock from last thanksgiving (figured I should probably use it up as T-day is around the corner!) and a pint of garbanzos for the start of soup in which I threw every vegetable I could find and some leftover italian sausage.


----------



## Rivmage

A half pint of prickly pear jelly and a 10 bean soup. Yummy.

Scott


----------



## campfiregirl

Pint of pumpkin chunks to make pumpkin cookies. 
Quart of chutney-type sauce for dinner... I grew up with it, calling it spaghetti sauce, but it is definitely not Italian-type. Has a lot of vinegar & spices like a chutney, and very good!


----------



## Vosey

Pint of green tomato chutney. I wasn't sure if it had 'seasoned' enough, but it was excellent on my turkey sandwich! Lots of curry powder pow.


----------



## Vosey

1 pint of ham and 1 pint of potatoes for a bean and ham soup. Unfortunately I have no great northerns canned so I'm had to soak and cook them today, would have been much easier if I'd them on hand canned!


----------



## Vosey

And a quart of chili for lunch.


----------



## Homesteader

Tried a new one: pint of beef chunks, pint of whole small potatoes. Over noodles with Campbell's Golden Mushroom soup. So good! Note: not cream of, golden!


----------



## Marilyn

2 qts of Jonathan slices for a 9x13 pan of our favorite breakfast:
Cornbread Goodness!


----------



## strawberrygirl

A pint of green beans and a pint of applesauce.


----------



## Vosey

A pint of meatballs.


----------



## mathchick

this week:
- pint of grape tomatoes to add to soup, since I didn't have much fresh produce, and dinner needed to be made!
- half pint of mango salsa to go with chips. mmmmmm


----------



## arnie

made beef veggie soup with the idea that every thing Except some spices be from the homestead . so I opened a lot of jars beans carrots peas corn and tomatoes 'beef from the fressor onions potatos from cellar now of corse have to grind some corn for bread ..and theres a giant pot full and no vistors .guess I can clean up those jars and can up some soup for buiser days . ;-)


----------



## Gladrags

I opened the last jar of strawberry jam from 2012; I didn't make any jam this year.


----------



## Vosey

a pint of carrots to go with dinner


----------



## Marilyn

Qt of tomatoes used to make Tomato Bisque.


----------



## nobrabbit

Cherry Bourbon - Vanilla Jam!


----------



## Marilyn

Sweet style pork & beans for dinner tonight with H/M mac & cheese, hotdogs.


----------



## homemaid

Canned chicken to make chicken Alfredo. It was yummy...


----------



## Vosey

A pint of black beans and 24 oz jar of pork for enchiladas.


----------



## campfiregirl

Jar of cubed beef roast and a jar of stewed tomatoes in a pot of soup. Cabbage & carrots from the garden in there, too, along with garden green beans from the freezer. Made beef stock from beef bones & trimmings I'd been saving in the freezer, and what didn't get used in the soup will be canned for later.


----------



## Homesteader

Last night - canned chicken, and handfuls of dehydrated peas, potato cubes, corn, carrots, green beans, onion and parsley for chicken soup!


----------



## campfiregirl

Pasta sauce (chutney-style), ground beef and canned peaches for dinner last night (and leftovers for yummy lunch today)!
Oh - and jam to put on our ice cream for dessert :clap:


----------



## shellybo

1 pint of chicken breast , mixed with dehydrated corn, potatoes, onions, garlic, parley to make a corn chowder. 

I used my pressure cooker so the vegs could be rehydrated quickly.


----------



## Vosey

Yum, haven't had a corn chowder in a long time! I opened a pint of beets tonight for our salad, decided they are better at storeroom temp than heated up.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Venison (canned with onions, garlic, spices, org beef broth) & green beans, so I could make a delicious venison Stew!


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Cherries - for cobbler.


----------



## prepper82

This past week or two I've been eating on some soups from a year ago. They still taste as good as the day I made them. Mostly chili and older veggie soups. I did have one pork stew. I got a whole shelf of canned stuff for the tough times lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

24 pints of Custom Dog Food.


----------



## Marilyn

Not today, but the night before Thanksgiving I realized that I needed 1 gallon of vegetable stock for the brine. In 2012, I wasn't paying enough attention and over-salted a batch of V6 juice. I identified it and saved it for...........something like a turkey brine that needed to be salty. Perfect.


----------



## mathchick

not anything terribly exciting - but a pint of peach-kiwi applesauce. I'm not a particularly big applesauce person but I sure do appreciate always having fruit on hand even when I don't have any fresh fruit!


----------



## Marilyn

Isn't it amazing mathchick, how really fresh home-canned fruit can taste in the middle of winter?


----------



## ChristieAcres

It was with that attitude I finished making applesauce with my last apples! I didn't open any jars, but DH and I enjoyed the extra applesauce...


----------



## Ohio dreamer

kids split a pint of dilly beans for lunch. I suggested PB&J - they over ruled me, LOL.


----------



## Homesteader

Last night 2 pints of my new recipe of Southwest Pepper Beans. Oh so good.


----------



## Vosey

A pint of potatoes to add to beef stew.


----------



## Vosey

A quart of potatoes and a pint of beets to chop up and add to left over corned beef for red flannel hash! Made making hash so easy!!!! It's one of DH's favorite foods, but usually so time and labor intensive.


----------



## Marilyn

That sounds so good, *Vosey*. I love hash also, but nearly gagged the last time I opened a can. Time to learn how to make our own.

Today I opened 2 qts of green beans, 2 qts yellow beans, 2 pts kidney beans - making a large 3-Bean Salad to take to a pitchin.

*Vosey*, would you mind sharing your recipe for SW beans? That sounds very good.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Made some venison fajitas for dinner, had to open a jar of salsa and one of roasted tomatoes.
Daughter also opened a jar of cinnamon apple sauce.


----------



## Vosey

Marilyn said:


> That sounds so good, *Vosey*. I love hash also, but nearly gagged the last time I opened a can. Time to learn how to make our own.
> 
> Today I opened 2 qts of green beans, 2 qts yellow beans, 2 pts kidney beans - making a large 3-Bean Salad to take to a pitchin.
> 
> *Vosey*, would you mind sharing your recipe for SW beans? That sounds very good.


When we travel (which is rare) DH will ask "is your hash homemade or from a can"? He won't eat it if it's canned. 

The SW beans were from homesteader who posted just above me, I'm interested in that recipe too!


----------



## Homesteader

I will post the recipe for the Southwest Pepper Beans on the main forum part!


----------



## Marilyn

Thanks *Homesteader*.

Yesterday, I opened two qts of "spent" green beans gleaned from a friends garden, one qt of pumpkin canned two years ago, and a half-gallon of vacuum-sealed steel cut oats. Heated up the veggies, poured it over a good portion of the oats and took it out to the hens so they would have a nice warm meal in single-digit temps. *They were on it!*


----------



## wolfym14

My adorably awesome nieces gave me a not-so-awesome case of the flu last night. The o Lu thing I could imagine putting in my stomach today is some of last year's applesauce. Thank goodness I have a jar or 2 left!


----------



## jwal10

Opened a jar of salsa to make enchilada casserole....James


----------



## Vosey

Opened the first jar of plum sauce made last summer. It is very similar to the plum chutney and maybe a little better! Excellent with pork.


----------



## Homesteader

wolfym14 please get better!

Tonight I will be opening a jar of chicken breasts, and then will be using dehydrated veggies to make chicken pot pies.


----------



## Vosey

A quart of chili.


----------



## prepper82

Just opened a pint of pumpkin chunks to make some home made pumpkin bread.


----------



## Vosey

2 pints of gabanzo beans and a quart of chicken stock for soup.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I haven't post for the last few days, so opened:

Dungeness Crab, Spiced Plums, Applesauce, Green Beans, and King Salmon.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Opened 2 pints of canned venison. Made beef-n-noodles, well, venison n noodles.
This was first time I have canned venison. I couldn't tell any difference between that and canned beef, not in flavor, texture, or smell. Very tender and tasty.

Late doe season comes in day after Christmas, if I get another deer, I will definitely can more.


----------



## Vosey

Since I last posted had a quart of my latest chili canned, was a little concerned it was going to be too spicey, but was perfect! Opened peach jam on Christmas morning and last night a pint of green beans with dinner.


----------



## mommatwo2

I did a quart of corn....  most days I open at least corn, string beans, or carrots.


----------



## jwal10

A quart of diced tomatoes. Seasoned a pound of fresh ground elk with dried vegy mix and sea salt, browned it, added 6 green onions until softened, leaf celery from the kitchen garden and the tomatoes. Cooked the homemade flat spaghetti and mixed it together in the big cast iron skillet. Added 1/3 cup of salsa and it is slowly simmering. Will have it with a big ole slice of fresh homemade Italian bread sliced, browned under the broiler with garlic and chive butter spread....James


----------



## bigjon

qt of chili sauce pickles,ate half the jar!


----------



## Horseyrider

Peaches. Summer in a jar!


----------



## Vosey

Uh oh, this thread is getting lost. 

A quart of beef stew, a pint of potatoes and a pint of green beans, all eaten together!


----------



## Jan in CO

Yesterday: 1 qt home made dogfood meat/veggie mix. Pint of carrots, pint of apple butter, quart of turkey/veg soup.


----------



## jwal10

Diced tomatoes again for chili and a pint of salsa. I put 2 TBS in the chili, put half in the freezer for later. We don't use a lot or often but it is real good. I plan to make taco salad and tortilla casserole in the next week....James


----------



## PlicketyCat

A pint of potato chunks, a pint of pork sausage, and a pint of diced tomatoes with green chiles. Layered in a skillet, poured Ova-Easy over, topped with freeze-dried cheddar and baked until solid. Yum!


----------



## shellybo

Black bean soup perfect for this cold weather


----------



## Vosey

Pint of taco meat 2 nights ago and made a great chick pea soup with canned pork.


----------



## flowergurl

I finally opened a pint of green beans for supper. OMG, they are so much better than store canned green beans. I see lots of green bean canning in my future!


----------



## Vosey

flowergurl said:


> I finally opened a pint of green beans for supper. OMG, they are so much better than store canned green beans. I see lots of green bean canning in my future!


Isn't it amazing? I hate store green beans. I canned some for the first time this year with lots of trepidation, and they are excellent!


----------



## Vosey

Thought I'd post as the thread is getting lost! 

Opened more taco meat and black beans for tacos with shredded cabbage and carrots. 

Opened a 20 oz jar of potatoes for rabbit stew the other day.


----------



## arnie

I opend a jar of pork made gravy' and baked a pan of biscuts then had to open a jar of extra good blackcherry jam a friend gave me and i'd been hording


----------



## PlicketyCat

Half pint of wild blueberries for muffins. A pint of beans and franks for lunch. A pint of chicken soup for an afternoon snack after shoveling snow. A pint of mixed kernel corn, potato chunks & sweet peas plus a pint of moose for a dinner casserole.


----------



## ROSEMAMA

Opened a jar of chick qtrs. and a jar of broth to go in a big pot of home made noodles and fresh baked celery seed bread~mmmm! It's a good two days to be snowed in!


----------



## PlicketyCat

Half-pint of ground sausage for biscuits & gravy for breakfast, and a pint of salmon chowder with left over biscuits for lunch. Thinking a pint corned beef & cabbage with potatoes & carrots for dinner.


----------



## Vosey

Pint of green beans and a quart of potatoes sauteed and crisped up in butter and herbs to go with some chicken thighs.


----------



## flowergurl

I opened 2 jars of peaches i canned in July of 2010. 
I wanted to make a cobbler and see if they were still good. 
They looked and smelled just as good today as the day they were put in the jar.
Yum yum!

View attachment 22642


----------



## PlicketyCat

Opened a jar of faux pineapple (zucchini canned in pineapple juice) and made "pineapple" bread. YUM.

I was skeptical when I saw the recipe, but had tons of zukes to use up and pineapple doesn't exactly grow in Alaska. Actually worked good in the bread, think it would work for something like sweet-n-sour chicken too.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

PlicketyCat said:


> Opened a jar of faux pineapple (zucchini canned in pineapple juice) and made "pineapple" bread. YUM.
> 
> I was skeptical when I saw the recipe, but had tons of zukes to use up and pineapple doesn't exactly grow in Alaska. Actually worked good in the bread, think it would work for something like sweet-n-sour chicken too.





I'd love the recipe !!!


----------



## PlicketyCat

Faux Pineapple: http://www.sbcanning.com/2013/07/faux-pineapple-yes-its-made-with.html

Pineapple Bread: http://www.food.com/recipe/pineapple-bread-95495 -- I just smooshed up my faux pineapple with a fork to approximate the texture of crushed pineapple (also subbed nutmeg for the cinammon by accident, but it was still yummy).

ETA: I thought the "pineapple" was a little too sweet, so I think I'll knock it down by 1/2 cup next time and see if that's better for me. If you tend to find canning recipes a little heavy on the sweeteners, consider lightening this one up a little; otherwise, carry on


----------



## countrygal

Last night I opened a quart of green beans and a pint of tomatoes. I put them in a pan with chopped onion, minced garlic, and a little Italian seasoning.

Yum!


----------



## PlicketyCat

Opened a 4oz jar of Wild Blueberry & Cranberry jam yesterday and for some reason that batch hasn't set up... added the goop to our oatmeal this morning and it was lovely.


----------



## mosepijo

I opened a jar of Hamburger patties to try. I canned these for the first time the other day.. Not bad... I will can more now..


----------



## PlicketyCat

I made fritatta for dinner with a half-pint of smoked ham, dehydrated hashbrowns & onions, sundried tomatoes and OvaEasy egg crystals.

Thanks to Sandra Spiess for reminding me, I opened a pint of sausage patties and made sausage biscuits with gravy for our breakfast


----------



## PlicketyCat

Opened a pint of roast pork loin and a pint of apple & cabbage sauerkraut for dinner last night.

Added a pint of cowboy beans to our eggs this morning for Huevos Rancheros.


----------



## mosepijo

I opened a jar of Split Pea Soup for lunch today.


----------



## mathchick

a jar of strawberry puree to mix into my oatmeal w/peanut butter and molasses. A pint lasts dh and I maybe 3-4 mornings of oatmeal.


----------



## PlicketyCat

Pint of corned beef hash with our pancakes for breakfast. Technically, the pancakes were from a jar too, since I make up my dry buttermilk & buckwheat mix in dry pack quarts.


----------



## Vosey

A quart of chili that went on top of baked potatoes! Lots of other jars this week too, a pint of garbanzo's went in some mystery soup from the freezer, green beans with some other meal etc...


----------



## PlicketyCat

Pint of meatballs and sauce for dinner last night.

4oz pot of lemon curd with scones for breakfast today, and a half-pint of citrus & cranberry marmalade to glaze tonight's salmon.


----------



## PlicketyCat

A pint of roast beef, a pint of potatoes and a pint of green peas for dinner last night. With a pint of (renegade!!) pound cake and 4oz pot of Raspberry Chocolate Sauce for dessert.


----------



## gnatgnome

A quart of green beans and a pint of tomato/onion/bell pepper mix for a hamburger casserole. A quart of apple slices for apple crumble for dessert.


----------



## flowergurl

A quart of apple slices to make an apple cake. It turned out yummy!


----------



## Homesteader

Beans for dinner (pork 'n beans) - with homemade bread! Yum


----------



## Vosey

Thanks Homesteader for reviving this thread! 

A pint of taco meat with a pint of black beans. This week I think I've opened pinto beans, carrots and garbanzos.


----------



## obleo+6

Meatloaf was on the lunch menu, fried in butter. I canned it in wide mouth jars, slid that puppy out, sliced the rounds and toasted english muffins for the roll. DH and son sucked most of it up.


----------



## FarmChix

Sadly enough, I've just opened my last jar of blackberry preserves!  Do you *panic* when you are on the last one? Let's just say, I do! LOL


----------



## arnie

don't panic over the last of you blackberry preserves as spring is here  with high hopes I saw the wild ones loaded with flower buds ready to burst open and there are fresh strawberrys showing up now . ;-) .time to start filling those empty jars back up. fire up the canner and selibrate it looks like we have made it through the winter !!


----------



## FarmChix

Thanks, Arnie! They just won't ripen fast enough! Can't you just taste them now??? Mmmmmmmm......


----------



## Homesteader

Last night opened a home canned jar of pork chop chunks and a home canned jar of potato cubes. Made "Porkchiladas". Used my homemade enchilada sauce as always, oh so yummy!

All so fast thanks to home canned pork and potatoes and sauce!


----------



## prairiegirl

We used a jar of chunked chicken and broth to make chicken pot pie. Also opened a jar of applesauce. 
The grape jam will not last the year as another jar was opened. It's the grandsons new favorite.


----------



## Vosey

A quart of chili mixed with a pint of kidney beans with just picked corn on the cob!


----------



## Adirondackgal

A quart of tomatoes for hamburger soup. It is so yummy. I made homemade biscuits that are about two inches thick to go with it. Yum Yum!!!


----------



## Janossy

carrots potatoes and tomato juice..... as always the plethora of jams that get used on toast every morning. (they probably don't count because they're in the frig....lol)


----------



## Homesteader

What have ya'll been using lately? Last night we did Molasses and Bacon beans - yum!

Over the last weeks, canned chicken, canned beef, canned pork, which went into enchiladas, corn chowder, soup, sandwiches.

Of course, canned potatoes, used in breakfast potatoes, side dishes plain, and potato salad. I LOVE making a one-dinner and done potato salad for 2 with one pint of our chunked up potatoes!

Jams and jellies too........peach, pomegranate, blackberry, raspberry......hmmmmm

Our dried veggies have gone into soups too..

What about you alls?


----------



## jwal10

We live out of the pantry. Several cans a day, every day along with the greenhouse, hoops, freezer, fruit cellar and stored vegetables. We had BLTs with tomatoes from the greenhouse and the new bacon we bought yesterday. Day before a pint of tomatoes, pint of green beans, some frozen corn, vegetable mix, fresh dug potatoes from a hoop, 1/4 of a fresh cabbage and a chunk of frozen elk for vegetable-elk soup....James


----------



## arnie

2 pints of canned apple slices. and a great apple pie that resulted from them on this cold night has somehow completely dissapered . I am completely guilty of ruining my newyears resolution and over doing it but that homemade ice cream just left me with no resistance


----------



## Werforpsu

opened a qt of tomatoes today for chili, yesterday was three pints of tomato sauce for homemade spaghetti sauce and the day before was a qt of applesauce.

i think i might make a pie tomorrow....peach pie filling is calling me on this cold winter day!


----------



## Elizabeth

A pint jar of vegetable stock which I used to make an onion-potato soup with a garnish of fresh chives from the greenhouse and some homemade beef jerky. That, and a fresh loaf of bread which hubby made was our supper tonight.


----------



## arnie

i'm snowed in so why not use some of the canned goods up , pint of apples slices cinnamon n butter homegrown sausage eggs n biscits ,held me over till sspper of a quart jar of spaggite sause combined with lean canned pork and a pint jar of sweet peppers n onions .


----------



## ldc

Opened a can of coleslaw (recipe from HT), one of blueberries w apples & nutmeg, and one of dill pickled sweet multicolored bell peppers. Fun!


----------



## Werforpsu

Jar of grape jelly got opened, a jar of applesauce got finished and I washed a jar out that was venison stew that hubby took to work for lunch


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Just today... 1 qt of end of the garden, vegetable soup mix........I canned it in 2004....... It was delish!!!!


----------



## Marilyn

4 qts of V6 vegetable juice that I am using to make a brine for a turkey to roast tomorrow.

Two pt jars of chickpeas to make hummus


----------



## SueMc

Qt of spiced peaches, couple qts of green beans and a jar of blood orange marmalade. The marmalade turned out really good except I need to chop the peel up much smaller next time!


----------



## Werforpsu

a half pint of spaghetti sauce
1 pint of pear sauce
a qt of tomato soup


----------



## shellybo

1 pint of pinto beans mashed and added seasoning to make taste like refried beans without all the oil. 1/2 pint dry canned ground beef, homemade salsa - made the best bean and beef burrito ever! Or maybe I was just hungry


----------



## unregistered296863

1 pint ham and bean soup this AM for hubby's lunch.
1 quart chicken stock for egg drop soup tonite-yum!


----------



## Werforpsu

1 qt and 2 pints of diced pumpkin for pumpkin pudding. Yummy!


----------



## shellybo

The other day I made the best chicken corn chowder from my canned food.

here is basically what I did

1 - 1/2 pint cut up canned chicken breast with broth

1- about tablespoon finely chopped canned jalapeÃ±o peppers

1- pint of canned russet potatos with liquid

1 - store bought can cream corn

1-tablespoon dried onion flakes

- several pinches dried oregano



-- After simmered for 15 minutes Add


3/4 can evaporated milk 

1- TB flour

1- TB butter

salt and pepper to taste

crisped bacon and cheese to sprinkle on top



Brought first 6 ingredients to a boil then simmered about 15 mins, mashed the potatoes with a fork to make it chunky. Then mixed about 1 TB flour with 1 tablespoon melted butter until smooth. Added about 3/4 can of evaporated milk and flour mixture until it thickened. You can add some milk if too thick . Cooked while stiring about 5 mins. Then sprinkled with canned bacon I had crisped in the oven and some cheeder cheese. Comfort food! It made 3 large servings. Yum

-


----------



## Mizz_Patty

I opened a quart of sunflower seeds, roasted in some tasty brisket fat, seasoned with powderized water softener salt and canned as a meat product (90 minutes at 11 pounds). Oh. My. Goodness.

Worked like a champ. Year-old roasted sunflower seeds, tasted awesome. :clap:


----------



## hrichard

Just string beans from the garden......


----------



## Marsha

Today, I am making taco bake for our dinner, so, I will be using my homemade salsa. I have been busy doing some canning since Saturday. Saturday, my hubby, and I did 13 quarts of chicken...Monday, I did 8 pints of applebutter, from some home canned applesauce from 2013, and yesterday, I did up 13 pints of carrots.

Thinking about what I want to can on Thursday now, I am thinking maybe some pearbutter.


----------



## arrocks

A jar of canned potatoes diced, a jar of stewed tomatoes, a jar of green beans, and a pack of frozen venison cubes. Mix in some cheese and top with a few frozen biscuits or some Bisquick dough, bake and it makes a great Venison Pot Pie.


----------



## DW

Pint of peaches for a smoothy...yum!


----------



## Terri

I opened a jar of dehydrated potatos, to add to a pot of frozen green beans and the stub end of ham. It went over very well!


----------



## oldasrocks

I just ate a pint of brandied pears. OH so GOOD! Only one pint left-yAAAAAA


----------



## sandj81

Potatoes and carrots. Nothing fancy but sure is nice having stuff ready to go


----------



## Peggy

opened 1 pint of sweet potato. I have a recipe for muffins with no sugar. it calls for banana and sweet potato.


----------



## ldc

opened a jar of pickled bell peppers, and one of plums and balsamic.


----------



## pixiedoodle

2 qts of my own canned stewed tomatoes for swiss steak. those are the BEST stewed tomatoes ever!


----------



## DW

Peggy,
Can you post that recipe w/o sugar. I make walnut/pumpkin muffins w/ 1 c. sugar but would like NO sugar. Thanks!


----------

